# Any clutch recommendations (and ones to stay away from...)?



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Looking to replace clutch on my '95 S6 soon. So far car is just chipped. I'd like more power in the future, so I'm not really interested in putting in another OE set up... Nor do I want a full race style clutch... Looking for more holding force than stock with minimaly affected driveabilty. I'd like to be in the 350-400hp range when all's said and done, but that's some time off... What do you guys use?


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Any clutch recommendations (and ones to stay away from...)? (RunDub)*

I've got the south bend ofe HD in my car...feels better than stock and holds my gt3071 just fine. highly recommended.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Southbend seems to be the one a lot of people use
EFIExpress.com sells them at a good price


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Thanks guys! Turns out one of my local buddies runs one in his B5 S4.
Drove his car yesterday, liked it.


----------

